# Adult wild pigeon with broken wing



## croquesaveur (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi:

I found a pigeon with a broken wing (details and photos can be found on my blog here: http://www.chrass.com/?p=309).

I tried to bandage the wing up against his body (I followed these instructions), but the bandages kept coming loose and the act of re-taping the wing seemed to be taking its toll on the bird's sanity.

I call the pigeon "Hindenburg" and no, I have no idea if it's a "he", I just arbitrarily chose a sex.

At present Hindenburg is in a large dog cage (about 4' X 3' X 3'). I lined the bottom of the cage with old towels and then covered that with newspaper. I put a dish of water and wild bird seed in the cage with him.

The cage is in a spare bedroom with the door always closed.

It's been two weeks and he seems to be doing okay, but the wing is still at a weird angle and I fear he'll never fly again.

Summary:

To my untrained eye, Hindenburg will probably never fly again.
Hindenburg seems generally freaked out and "wild". He tends to cower in one corner of the cage (I can tell because that's where he always is and 90% of the droppings wind up).
Although he's in a room by himself, my house is pretty noisy with me and my three dogs moving around, the sound of the TV, the kitchen, etc.

My questions:

If it doesn't take too much effort, I might be willing to adopt Hindenburg. How much work is it to keep a pigeon?
Hindenburg is very freaked out and fearful. I'm worried about being cruel by keeping him. Is there anything I can do to help him relax?
On the other hand, he's "just" a wild pigeon and I'm not willing to do anything expensive like take him to a vet. Do I have any other options?

Thank you for your help!

Chris.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Where are you located? There might be a rehabber near you who can help the pigeon.

Jennifer


----------



## croquesaveur (Jun 3, 2009)

I live in Seattle.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You might try these:


Avenue Veterinary Clinic
Dr. Bruster
5039 Pacific Ave
Tacoma, WA
(253)472-3359

Paws Inc.
Lynwood, WA
(425) 787-2500 ext 817
MUST call first. Will only take pigeons if they are not full with 'native' species. 
They may be able to make a referral.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

As far as you keeping the pigeon, SOMEONE has to keep it or put it to sleep, because if it can't fly, obviously it can't survive. 
I think in due time, the bird will calm down and accept a human friend. There's PLENTY of people on this forum who have pet pigeons and they DO make wonderful pets.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I may have an option for you. We have a new member in Seattle that has a non-flying Pigeon he found on the street and is looking for a companion. If you send me your phone number, I will have him call you.
[email protected]


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The member's name is dotist.

Great job with resources, Renee.


----------



## croquesaveur (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Charis:

I sent you an email a few days ago but haven't heard back. Any word on this possible new home for Hindenburg?

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Wait wait wait REALLY?!

Yes, yes.

I am in Seattle and I have a feral pigeon (rescued from Pioneer Square) who cannot fly and is living in great comfort and relative happiness in my home. 

While he has made friends with feral pigeons through the window, he needs a friend 'for real', and thusly this seems to be a perfect situation for an adoption. I have been trying to find a friend to adopt who also cannot fly and comes from a feral situation.

Please let me know if you would like to discuss this further... I am extremely excited.


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Update:

Hindenburg was brought over this evening, and after a very successful meeting: I believe we have a lovely pairing  (Hindenburg is a female, and a beautiful one at that.)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

dotist said:


> Update:
> 
> Hindenburg was brought over this evening, and after a very successful meeting: I believe we have a lovely pairing  (Hindenburg is a female, and a beautiful one at that.)


What a lovely photo and an even more lovely happy ending for these birds. Please do keep us posted and keep up with the photos!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TAWhatley said:


> What a lovely photo and an even more lovely happy ending for these birds. Please do keep us posted and keep up with the photos!
> 
> Terry


PS: That wing is really drooping severely .. if it can't be helped by taping/splinting into place, then please clip the flight feathers so they don't get caught in the legs.


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Would you mind pointing me in a proper direction for more information regarding both of those recommendations?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Dotist,

I have two links in my resources links library for broken bones, which I hope I never have to use.

The first is the same one in the first message with the link *these instructions*:

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/brokenwing.html

The second shows a little clearer how to to a figure eight wrap.

http://www.starlingtalk.com/fractures.htm

I think it would be worth a try to wrap it and see if you can get a better healing outcome for her, even if it's being able to hold it against her body in a more normal position after healing. I am sure others will be along who have actually done this, with all the ins' and outs' on the procedure.

Good luck with her,

Karyn


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

This is incredibly difficult... the pictures make it look so easy.

And now things are a real mess: she cut herself with her claw while struggling and is bleeding... and I still haven't been able to wrap the wing.

Is there a trick to this?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dotist said:


> This is incredibly difficult... the pictures make it look so easy.
> 
> And now things are a real mess: she cut herself with her claw while struggling and is bleeding... and I still haven't been able to wrap the wing.
> 
> Is there a trick to this?


can you take her to an avian vet?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

dotist said:


> This is incredibly difficult... the pictures make it look so easy.
> 
> And now things are a real mess: she cut herself with her claw while struggling and is bleeding... and I still haven't been able to wrap the wing.
> 
> Is there a trick to this?


Unless I'm missing something, I don't see the point of taping up the wing? According to my calculations, the first post about this bird was made on June 3 and the person who posted had already had the bird for 2 weeks, which would put the time line around May 20th. Today is June 19th. Whatever is wrong with the wing has been wrong for a month. I seriously doubt that anything is going to fix that wing, short of taking the bird to a vet, rebreaking and setting the wing. I'm not a doctor of any kind but I have had birds with broken bones and they were completely healed in 2 weeks. I just really think it's too late for this bird, to fix anything, unless you've got lots of money to spend. 
Seems to me, the best thing to do would be to trim the feathers so that it doesn't trip over them and let the bird live in peace.


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for that, Lovebirds.

That is actually how I felt about it, but when I was told I needed to wrap her up I sprung into action. She was doing fine, and I now I feel like I made things much more nasty than they needed to be.

Monday, my other feral, has a damaged wing that wasn't set and he is doing wonderfully. After the horror show that resulted from my taking Monday to the vet, I am extremely reluctant to take in this pigeon without a serious reason.

I am just going to let her be... she seemed very happy and calm before I started down this road.

Would you be able to offer me any more details regarding feather trimming? She is tripping over herself and I would like to make things comfortable for her without being crazy about it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

dotist said:


> Thank you for that, Lovebirds.
> 
> That is actually how I felt about it, but when I was told I needed to wrap her up I sprung into action. She was doing fine, and I now I feel like I made things much more nasty than they needed to be.
> 
> ...


I've never trimmed wing feathers before. I had my cockatiels done once, and had someone else do that. LOL
I would assume that you just cut em'...but maybe it's possible to cut too short......I don't know really. Maybe Spirit Wings knows and can tell you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

And, I wasn't suggeting that you take the bird to a vet and do all I said. I would just saying that it's the only "possible" solution I see and I personally don't see the point in that. 
I doubt anything can be done at this point to make it possible for her to fly again, so why even worry about it? It is what it is, and she'll learn to live with it and be happy to do so I expect.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a simple diagram of wing clipping, the birdie is handicapped so yea, I also don't don't see the point of wrapping it now . use sharp scissors for hair cutting, they cut smoother. http://www.backyardchickens.com/graphics/wingclipping.gif


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Dotist,

I am sorry to hear about the trouble you had. I know things always look simpler than they are, that's why I was hoping someone who had actually done this would have been able to steer you in the right direction on what the best way was of doing this and what could go wrong.

Also, I should have been more observant of the date of the first post, because I agree with Lovebirds, I would think the wing has already set up by now and I would have, I hope, offered that same advice she gave, that there really is not much point wrapping it at this date.

I hope these links are useful, and she fast gets over her morning's ordeal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfOzC7vvims

http://www.positivelyparrots.com/grooming1.htm

All the best,

Karyn


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

A small cut like that will heal quickly if you put a little neosporin on it. It really helps for the first few times you wrap a wing that you have someone else hold her. Since birds are normally high stress animals it would be best to wait till someone comes over rather then keep trying. 
Thank you for helping this pigeon! She needed you!


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh I didn't realize it had been so long since the break, so yes, just trimming the wing should help her out, (also a lot easier when you have someone holding her.) I've trimmed wings hundreds of times, and really the only thing you can do wrong is trim too close, so be careful


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for the links and advice 

I was able to successfully clip her wing feathers this morning and she seems much happier with her mobility now that she isn't tripping over herself. There are still two or three feathers inside the wing that are sticking out and getting caught on her leg which seems annoying, but I am getting ready to give her a thorough bath and going over at which point I'll take a closer look at what is going on under there.

Thank you, again


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so gald you got the Pigeon, dotist. I never did receive an email from the rescuerer ...it may have eneded up in my junk mail and I just diodn't notice it.
Sounds like you've gotten some good advise about the wing. I do have a referral for a vet you may like better if you want it.


----------

